# Chariot reference- side view color photo on set



## Peter (May 25, 2010)

Team,

Found this pic recently. Not sure if all chariot kit builders on HT have seen this but I wanted to share. I find the pic to be extremely informative when combined with looking at the you tube film footage for painting.
Seeing through it from one side to the other!

*Note top and interior ceiling color locations.

*Track and wheel/tire detail.

*The steel cleats on the track appear to be a variant of the body orange
or a "burt" red.

*Detail of dash and instrument color areas.

*Interesting that the body appears sloped to the back.
*Curtains almost look like shower curtain vinyl.

*Spotlight with handle looks like standard automotive aftermarket or boating hardware of the time.

*Roof top fixtures show great detail on flex necks and the dish braces.

*Kids must have been guests on set (?) They look to be the age of some of todays LIS kit builders 

Peter


----------



## RSN (Jul 29, 2008)

To me THE best color shot of he Chariot. But to bed a lot of dispute about the cleats being orange/red as well as the interior. Thanks to the kid in the red pants, the "Irwin Allen Orange" jumps out at you, no matter the color balance on your monitor!


----------



## Peter (May 25, 2010)

RSN-

I agree 100%. Also worth looking at is the very front, round corner for a good solid sense of the body true metal/grey color. For production photography needs, whenever this was shot, presumably by a visitor, the set's overhead lights are very "hot"/bright on the top of the Chariot. But all the bright light is not over lighting the chariot nose which helps to see a truer representation of the body color.

I just love this shot.

Peter


----------



## RSN (Jul 29, 2008)

Peter said:


> RSN-
> 
> I agree 100%. Also worth looking at is the very front, round corner for a good solid sense of the body true metal/grey color. For production photography needs, whenever this was shot, presumably by a visitor, the set's overhead lights are very "hot"/bright on the top of the Chariot. But all the bright light is not over lighting the chariot nose which helps to see a truer representation of the body color.
> 
> ...


Yup! When I painted mine I used a light metalic gray with silver trim, and the custom cleats I made were orange.


----------



## Peter (May 25, 2010)

Your tracks are BRILLIANT. Saw your threads a few months ago. The detail added as 3d cleats are really orig. I'm stalled on my build with busy summer.
Hope to have some new progress posts in the coming weeks.

Would love to see some other new Chariot builds? ! 

P-


----------



## RSN (Jul 29, 2008)

Peter said:


> Your tracks are BRILLIANT. Saw your threads a few months ago. The detail added as 3d cleats are really orig. I'm stalled on my build with busy summer.
> Hope to have some new progress posts in the coming weeks.
> 
> Would love to see some other new Chariot builds? !
> ...


Thanks Peter, hard to go wrong with this kit. It is so good! I just wanted to put a little of my skills to use and "spruce" up the treads!


----------



## azdacuda (May 7, 2008)

I would like to see this as a Diecast like the new Jupiter 2 that is coming out


----------



## Peter (May 25, 2010)

Agreed!!!!


----------



## Dave S (Jul 15, 2010)

*Chariot under construction! (the real one)*

Hmmm that one looks familiar... where did you find it???

Ok, here's some others I found of the one and only real ‘The Chariot’ being constructed on the Twentieth Century-Fox back lot in Hollywood, 1964.

Cheers,
Dave


----------



## teslabe (Oct 20, 2007)

Dave S said:


> Hmmm that one looks familiar... where did you find it???
> 
> Ok, here's some others I found of the one and only real ‘The Chariot’ being constructed on the Twentieth Century-Fox back lot in Hollywood, 1964.
> 
> ...


Great pictures, can't say I've ever seen them before.....:thumbsup:


----------



## DLHamblin (Nov 7, 2008)

Dave S said:


> Hmmm that one looks familiar... where did you find it???
> 
> Ok, here's some others I found of the one and only real ‘The Chariot’ being constructed on the Twentieth Century-Fox back lot in Hollywood, 1964.
> 
> ...


Did you notice the tail end of a Seaview model in the right foreground of the first picture?

That would have been a great model shop to be in at that time!


----------



## kdaracal (Jan 24, 2009)

Dave S.:
Great pics! Never saw before! See you are still a "new" member. Welcome!


----------



## Dave S (Jul 15, 2010)

Thanks for the "welcome". 

Peter (above) is an old friend. He's got me hooked on the Chariot now too. I'm just doing research on it and maybe helping with some fiber optics later.

Here's a few more I found. Two of the Chariot during the restoration of it (I'm guessing by Chris Tietz? Date unknown)

Enjoy,
Dave


----------



## Steve H (Feb 8, 2009)

all this...OK, given that there are folks here with mad ninja skills that seem to spirit photos from amazing places, I have a new target for you. A challenge even, if you will. 

I recall from my childhood seeing a show called 'Bracken's World', a nighttime drama (nee soap) about the goings on at a fictional movie studio. The reason why I recall it so much is, in the opening credit for a brief moment there's a shot of someone driving the Chariot on the back lot, as this show was filmed at the Fox studios. Quick checking on IMDB confirms the time frame and location, 1969. So, nothing had been destroyed yet, doubtless there are shots of set pieces and other things...

http://www.imdb.com/title/tt0063877/

Thoughts? anyone up to seeing if there are studio photos of the Fox backlot from this specific show, and maybe the Jupiter II exterior, or the Space Pod, or more Chariot?

GO!


----------



## Ace Airspeed (May 16, 2010)

Youy can bet I'm using these pics. I'm very close to shooting paint on my Chariot....................as soon as the jungle humidity dials back a bit.


----------



## Peter (May 25, 2010)

HT Chariot Team,
Thanks Dave for all the amazing pics! I have now joined forces with old childhood friend on the Chariot. Thanks to Dave he's going deep dive as a "build" web detective for Chariot history. Our backgrounds are Art Director (me) and Engineer (Dave). At first all I was concerned about was color.  I can't stop Dave now thinking of ways to 1) modify the kit and 2) actually build a full size replica of the Chariot. Good Heavens!
Peter


----------



## starseeker (Feb 1, 2006)

Fabulous pictures of the Chariot! Please, let there be more.
A heads up about a couple things: the Moebius kit body is about 1/21.5 scale. The chassis is close to 1/24. That's why 1/24 figures look like the early days of the Incredible Shrinking Man in it and why when completed it looks a little like a 300 lb man riding a Vespa. The radius of the roof curve is a little too large, which throws out the proportion of the doors and side windows a little bit (they should be slightly taller). Underneath the roof rack the framing is divided into 4 equal parts. Right under the scanner antenna, there are two closely spaced roof frames inside. The top hatch framing is a little too wide, making the hatch panel a little too long if you keep it square. The outside side of the Snow Cat body was the inside side of the Chariot's side control panels/benches/whatever they are beside the driver. They seem to line up in line with outside front bumper frames. The engine cover/scanner bench lines up with the inside front bumpers. 
I am So look forward to seeing more of your detective work. Finally, 45 years later, a couple new pictures of the Chariot! There have to be scores more out there. Thanks very much for posting!


----------



## idMonster (Jun 18, 2003)

I recently renovated my photobucket Chariot photo area, adding a lot of new pics. You can find them here:
http://s223.photobucket.com/albums/dd222/idMonster/LIS Chariot/

You'll also find a lot of cool stuff in my other albums:
http://s223.photobucket.com/albums/dd222/idMonster/

Gordon


----------



## kimba32003 (Dec 17, 2008)

WOW Gordon
thanks for that link, there's some awesome Chariot pics in that collection, I haven't seen most of them, thanks for the post !
Wayne


----------



## Antimatter (Feb 16, 2008)

azdacuda said:


> I would like to see this as a Diecast like the new Jupiter 2 that is coming out


What new J2?


----------



## Sonett (Jul 21, 2003)

Ok, I'm really I admit that this is really reaching here, but could it be possible that this extremely rare pic of the Chariot under construction be inside the same building that doubled as Alpha Control?

The reason I ask this is because many people already know that Alpha Control was actually 20th Century Fox' Grip & Props warehouse. Also, I couldn't help but notice the small mezzanine above the Chariot's construction. Added to the fact that the Chariot was a "prop"......just wondering...Any Fox experts out there willing to chime in?


----------



## RSN (Jul 29, 2008)

Sonett said:


> Ok, I'm really I admit that this is really reaching here, but could it be possible that this extremely rare pic of the Chariot under construction be inside the same building that doubled as Alpha Control?
> 
> The reason I ask this is because many people already know that Alpha Control was actually 20th Century Fox' Grip & Props warehouse. Also, I couldn't help but notice the small mezzanine above the Chariot's construction. Added to the fact that the Chariot was a "prop"......just wondering...Any Fox experts out there willing to chime in?


I am not positive it is not the same building, but the odds and the facts are against it. Yes, the mezzanine and railing looks very similar, but the Alpha Control set was a reuse of the set from "Fail Safe", filmed in 1964. It was released in January of '65. The LIS pilot was filmed in late '64. Some of the same sets were used in "Fantastic Voyage", filmed in the summer of '65, around the time "The Derelict" was being filmed. I doubt very much they cleared out the building to make the Chariot, then put the sets back up. I would tend to think they used the design of the prop building as the basis for the set on a soundstage.


----------



## kimba32003 (Dec 17, 2008)

Hi everyone
I just came across these amazing pics and story of a chariot model, my heart skipped a beat !! Imagine finding this pearl of a model.........

http://www.uncleodiescollectibles.com/html_lib/lis-props/00010.html

can anyone shed any light on this remarkable model ? The size of it is awesome !!

Wayne


----------



## Dave S (Jul 15, 2010)

idMonster said:


> I recently renovated my photobucket Chariot photo area, adding a lot of new pics. You can find them here:
> http://s223.photobucket.com/albums/dd222/idMonster/LIS Chariot/
> 
> You'll also find a lot of cool stuff in my other albums:
> ...



Gordon,

Thanks for sharing. I particularly appreciated the shots of the dashboard, as I've been looking for more on that!

Some of the first shots in your album I assume you added just for reference as they are not of the Chariot. I'm referring to the closeups of some tracks and lower body, etc. I believe those tracks are called J tracks and not what the Chariot had. They are similar, but are really meant for snow/softer ground and not rugged enough for tooling around the Trona Pinnacles. The body shot might be of a Thiokol Swamp Spryte, which is the amphibious version of the Spryte which was what the Chariot was built on. Note the hydraulic motor drive. The Spryte has a more conventional (non-submersible) gear drive. I'm assuming it was an OC-12 reduction box. See attached photos for reference (not of the Chariot but of a Spryte and the trany of one.)

Your shot of a drivers control panel is of an old Spryte.

Thanks again,
Dave


----------



## Dave S (Jul 15, 2010)

Here's the original Thiokol Spryte borchure.

-Dave


----------



## Peter (May 25, 2010)

Kimba,

That find is fantastic. It's huge. Quite literally! 

My guess is it was a possible prop subcontractors created for the LIS movie remake. Producers often consider bringing aspects of a past show's identity into the movie remake to appeal to old and new audience. Whether that be a character/actor or a prop, or all. One example of this is James Bond's Goldeneye, Pierce Bronson's first appearance as Bond, when Q retires the Aston Martin DB4 with a BMW  

Your Chariot style cues like the blacked out canopy ribs and heavier bumper thicknesses look to me like an attempt to modernize the Chariot for today's audiences.
Or at least the late 90's when the LIS remake was released (?)
The materials at least through your camera's lens are looking a lot more like today's custom car fabricator materials which would be familiar to younger car tuner fan or high end sports equipment. The use of red verse the international orange of the orig Chariot also helps give it a new identity. All of which as a "hero" model would appeal to the camera and be recognizable.

The same design plan and approach might apply as well to develop a prototype for retail sales with enough aesthetic design changes to side step licensing rights
Just guessing on some experience I have. If a fan made it for him or her on their own to enjoy they are certainly a master fabricator.

P-


----------



## Dave S (Jul 15, 2010)

For more on the Chraiot's tracks, see the following thread from a couple years ago:

http://www.hobbytalk.com/bbs1/showthread.php?t=230484

-Dave


----------



## Dave S (Jul 15, 2010)

kimba32003 said:


> Hi everyone
> I just came across these amazing pics and story of a chariot model, my heart skipped a beat !! Imagine finding this pearl of a model.........
> 
> http://www.uncleodiescollectibles.com/html_lib/lis-props/00010.html
> ...


I had seen that too. There are a number of other pages on that site with Chariot/LIS info. Here's the other ones I found:

http://www.uncleodiescollectibles.com/html_lib/lis/00024.html
http://www.uncleodiescollectibles.com/html_lib/lis-props/00055.html
http://www.uncleodiescollectibles.com/html_lib/lis-props/00054.html
http://www.uncleodiescollectibles.com/html_lib/lis-dioramas/00019.html
http://www.uncleodiescollectibles.com/html_lib/lis-art/00036.html
http://www.uncleodiescollectibles.com/html_lib/lis-art/00037.html
http://www.uncleodiescollectibles.com/html_lib/lis-dioramas/00016.html
http://www.uncleodiescollectibles.com/html_lib/lis/00013.html

Enjoy,
Dave


----------



## idMonster (Jun 18, 2003)

Dave S said:


> Gordon,
> Some of the first shots in your album I assume you added just for reference as they are not of the Chariot. I'm referring to the closeups of some tracks and lower body, etc. I believe those tracks are called J tracks and not what the Chariot had. They are similar, but are really meant for snow/softer ground and not rugged enough for tooling around the Trona Pinnacles. The body shot might be of a Thiokol Swamp Spryte, which is the amphibious version of the Spryte which was what the Chariot was built on. Note the hydraulic motor drive. The Spryte has a more conventional (non-submersible) gear drive. I'm assuming it was an OC-12 reduction box. See attached photos for reference (not of the Chariot but of a Spryte and the trany of one.)
> 
> Your shot of a drivers control panel is of an old Spryte.
> ...


Thanks for the heads up, Dave!

Gordon


----------



## mistered (Nov 5, 2010)

The 3 shots of the Chariot being constructed at Fox are amazing. Never seen them before. Are there any more?


----------



## mistered (Nov 5, 2010)

I remember seeing the Chariot briefly drive by in the background of the first episode of Bracken's world.
I was at 20th Century Fox twice in 1968 on their guided tour. The first time I got to see the Chariot, Space Pod and walk onto the Jupiter 2 campsite. I didn't have a camera at the time so it resides in my memory. The second time I went back, still in 1968, all the Lost in Space sets had been destroyed. The Chariot was still there, and I had a camera this time, so I got some good shots of it.


----------



## starseeker (Feb 1, 2006)

idMonster: great photos! Thanks for sharing. Here's mine:
http://s1004.photobucket.com/albums/af170/jkirkphotos/Chariot Reference Photos/
or as many as I could find. And of course a few never do upload properly. A few Thiokols, tho' not many of the proper Spryte. I collected them as I figured they would be useful in getting an idea of how the Chariot was put together and post them in that spirit. Best shot of the Chariot's elusive tail frame and trailer hitch is in the trailer/cliffhanger that follows The Space Croppers.


----------



## Fernando Mureb (Nov 12, 2006)

mistered said:


> I remember seeing the Chariot briefly drive by in the background of the first episode of Bracken's world.
> I was at 20th Century Fox twice in 1968 on their guided tour. The first time I got to see the Chariot, Space Pod and walk onto the Jupiter 2 campsite. I didn't have a camera at the time so it resides in my memory. The second time I went back, still in 1968, all the Lost in Space sets had been destroyed. The Chariot was still there, and I had a camera this time, so I got some good shots of it.


You've been on set with nothing were still dismantled or destroyed? Good Lord, I would give five years of my life to have had this opportunity (thinking better, two years would be enough).


----------



## liskorea317 (Mar 27, 2009)

mistered said:


> I remember seeing the Chariot briefly drive by in the background of the first episode of Bracken's world.
> I was at 20th Century Fox twice in 1968 on their guided tour. The first time I got to see the Chariot, Space Pod and walk onto the Jupiter 2 campsite. I didn't have a camera at the time so it resides in my memory. The second time I went back, still in 1968, all the Lost in Space sets had been destroyed. The Chariot was still there, and I had a camera this time, so I got some good shots of it.


I remember that episode of Bracken's World very clearly-seeing the Chariot drive by. They've never released that show on DVD or video.
But take heart-those sets were just dismantled, not destroyed. All that wood in the Jupiter 2 was recycled. The glass windows, etc. The control panels are on ebay now and then. Very little was actually destroyed-maybe the fake rocks. All the sand was collected and stored somewhere. Metal bits were probably cut up and used in some other props. True, some props were neglected and succumbed to weather, but movie studios were the first really big recyclers and to save money, things were tagged, catalogued, and stored.
I had been thru a giant storehouse at Universal in the early 80's and the stuff I saw in there was breathtaking. And there are many collectors that over the years have acquired many of those props when studios decided to part with things. Many collectors we don't even know about...


----------



## Peter (May 25, 2010)

Mistered-

You mentioned you have some of your own Chariot pics you shot 1968 or so?
Could you share here on HT as new string. We have all been cross checking as many sources as possible.. WOULD be great.

Pete & Dave Moebius Chariot build, Boston area


----------



## Ace Airspeed (May 16, 2010)

Peter said:


> Pete & Dave Moebius Chariot build, Boston area


Do I detect some new Chariot build pics here? 

I'd love to see them and see how you interpreted the model.


----------



## Lee Staton (May 13, 2000)

Used to love seeing Leslie Nielsen in Bracken's World. In one episode, a fork lift drove by with the huge camera from Land of the Giants. I was ecstatic!

Wish that show was on video! It'd be a time capsule of the Fox lot.

Lee


----------



## Dave S (Jul 15, 2010)

starseeker said:


> idMonster: great photos! Thanks for sharing. Here's mine:
> http://s1004.photobucket.com/albums/af170/jkirkphotos/Chariot Reference Photos/
> or as many as I could find. And of course a few never do upload properly. A few Thiokols, tho' not many of the proper Spryte. I collected them as I figured they would be useful in getting an idea of how the Chariot was put together and post them in that spirit. Best shot of the Chariot's elusive tail frame and trailer hitch is in the trailer/cliffhanger that follows The Space Croppers.


More great photos! Particularly that straight on shot of the rear end. I've had a running argument with Peter (thread starter) about whether you could see the standard Spryte transaxle and trailer hook. Peter argued that the art director would have covered up any conventional looking mechanics, so that photo was a win for my side. Thanks for sharing those Starseeker!

Ace: You've got a good nose...


----------



## starseeker (Feb 1, 2006)

Forgot to attach the screen grab.


----------



## RSN (Jul 29, 2008)

starseeker said:


> Forgot to attach the screen grab.


You know what they say, "Half a Robot is better than no Robot at all!"!!!!! ; )


----------



## Dave S (Jul 15, 2010)

Excellent grab showing the hitch! Thanks again.


----------



## mistered (Nov 5, 2010)

*Chariot Hitch*

In response to the question about the Chariot's rear hitch being visible, I can say that it is. No attempt to cover it up was ever made on the show.

I was just looking at it just a couple of days ago in fact ( I keep hitting my knee on it ). That shot of it in the Space Croppers is exactly the way it is. 

I know the owner, and I can say that the restoration looks great. We drive it around at least once a week to exercise it. 

To all of you out there, I can say that it is very well taken care of and the restoration is gong extremely well. It looks terrific. We have the model kit and it is very good although inaccurate in several areas, but is understandable in that they did not have the real thing to measure. It is a nice looking kit.

Chris hopes to have it completed by summer or fall of 2012.

mistered


----------



## B-9 (Jun 8, 2009)

I certainly hope we get to see LOADS of photos, video, 3-D, anything! I'm glad to hear that it survived better than the Pod and the Galileo shuttlecraft that was left to rot away.


----------



## teslabe (Oct 20, 2007)

mistered said:


> In response to the question about the Chariot's rear hitch being visible, I can say that it is. No attempt to cover it up was ever made on the show.
> 
> I was just looking at it just a couple of days ago in fact ( I keep hitting my knee on it ). That shot of it in the Space Croppers is exactly the way it is.
> 
> ...


----------



## Fernando Mureb (Nov 12, 2006)

Thank you guys for taking care of a good old friend of my youth.


----------



## Dave S (Jul 15, 2010)

MisterEd: 

Those shots at the end of Space Croppers are indeed the best I've seen of the hitch. Thanks for pointing those out.

If you're banging your knees on it I assume the body is off at the moment? I note that the target date seems to have slipped a bit since Bill Hedges relayed it earlier this summer. I hope you guys know that there's folks out here that would be glad to lend a hand and help with it in any way we can. 

Looking back I realized I owe you an answer regarding your earlier question about the construction photos, and the answer is "maybe". At that time, I was in contact with the great grandson of one of the prop guys who worked on it. I'll touch base with him again and see if he came across any more.

Dave S.


----------



## mistered (Nov 5, 2010)

Dave S:

Yes, I should have said I "kept" banging my knee on it. When the body was off it was easy to bump into it. The body has all been cleaned, repaired, powder coated, and reassembled so the hitch is no longer a knee knocker.

As for the estimated completion time, well you know life always seems to get in the way of your plans. Career, travel, family, jobs to make a living, all seem to slow things down from time to time.

Those early construction photos at Fox were amazing and a little ironic in that those shots look a lot like our garage as we were restoring it. See that Thiokol demonstration vehicle stencil on the front side? Well it's still there (on both sides). Thanks for looking into if there are more early photos.

MisterEd


----------



## Peter (May 25, 2010)

Incredible. It's exciting to think this vehicle will be seen again on the move in reality!
Please keep all of us out here informed with updates!

PeterG


----------



## scifimodelfan (Aug 3, 2006)

Thanks for all the updates very much appreciated. 

Jim


----------



## WEAPON X (Mar 5, 2006)

Thanks for sharing. Love all the updates regarding the *Chariot's references!*


----------



## Dave S (Jul 15, 2010)

MisterEd:

Regarding the inaccuracies of the model: I think its generally agreed that the canopy height on the model is too high & the windshield angle is off, which I assume you can confirm. One of the other details that I noticed is if you modify the engine cover so a portion of the top slides back it hits the swivel seats. In the series it was able to be slid back between the seats, so either the swivel seats in the model are positioned too close together or the engine cover is too wide. Care to comment? Was the fabricated engine cover (the cover they added over the actual engine cover) among the parts Chris was able to acquire?

Thanks,
Dave S.


----------



## kdaracal (Jan 24, 2009)

Dave S said:


> MisterEd:
> 
> Regarding the inaccuracies of the model: I think its generally agreed that the canopy height on the model is too high & the windshield angle is off, which I assume you can confirm. One of the other details that I noticed is if you modify the engine cover so a portion of the top slides back it hits the swivel seats. In the series it was able to be slid back between the seats, so either the swivel seats in the model are positioned too close together or the engine cover is too wide. Care to comment? Was the fabricated engine cover (the cover they added over the actual engine cover) among the parts Chris was able to acquire?
> 
> ...


I just put my model up to the picture of the "Brady Bunch" looking kids (side view) shot and the model seems to be just about perfect! The angle seems to be right on. Man, that's a dream model.


----------



## kdaracal (Jan 24, 2009)

All these fantastic pictures, and no shots of any substance of the floorboard areas. I'd love to see down inside this thing!


----------



## Dave S (Jul 15, 2010)

As far as the proportions go, I'll have to side with starseeker2 and others who I think has done a great job on researching the scale issues. See trhis thread:

http://www.hobbytalk.com/bbs1/showthread.php?t=228510

Of course there's no substitute to having the real thing to measure. Hopefully someday Chris will release some info on this and (keeping my fingers crossed) may allow at least some limited public access to it? 

I agree, there's very little out there for interior shots. Sure would be helpful to see more. 
I had noted that on some of the later episodes there's what appears to be a stripped down version of the Chariot used that has no interior features (no swivel or bench seats, etc.) behind the front seats. There was a reference to a second lighter weight aluminum framed Chariot noted on the studio blue prints. I wonder if there actually was a second stripped down chariot, or if not maybe all the rear seats, etc. were made to be removable for some reason. 
Any thoughts/insights out there on this?


----------



## Dave S (Jul 15, 2010)

Second chariot found!!! It was re-purposed as an off road powerline bucket lift!










No credit to me. I just found it on another model forum. Thought you guys might enjoy it.

Here's the link to the thread:
http://www.modelcarsmag.com/forums/index.php?showtopic=36952


----------



## B-9 (Jun 8, 2009)

Interesting and clever. Reading the posts on the other site was weird, especially the guy who said something to the effect of, "At least you can make something interesting out of this crappy subject matter"!


----------



## kdaracal (Jan 24, 2009)

> _"At least you can make something interesting out of this crappy subject matter"!_



I hope his vinyl melts his styrene! Grrrrr! 

Stupid normal people!


----------



## kdaracal (Jan 24, 2009)

> _Second chariot found!!! It was re-purposed as an off road powerline bucket lift!_


Pretty awesome mod, though!


----------



## B-9 (Jun 8, 2009)

kdaracal said:


> Pretty awesome mod, though!


The work is great. I would have a hard time cannibalizing a chariot though! Ouch!


----------



## kdaracal (Jan 24, 2009)

B-9 said:


> The work is great. I would have a hard time cannibalizing a chariot though! Ouch!


Yea. Did you read the whole thread? The person is clearly amazing. That clear styrene is so brittle! Cutting usually melts with a Dremil, or is jagged with a razor saw. 

or in "cannibalizing", did you mean sacrificially brutalizing an otherwise good Chariot?


----------



## B-9 (Jun 8, 2009)

kdaracal said:


> Yea. Did you read the whole thread? The person is clearly amazing. That clear styrene is so brittle! Cutting usually melts with a Dremil, or is jagged with a razor saw. or in "cannibalizing", did you mean sacrificially brutalizing an otherwise good Chariot?


I meant sacrificing a chariot, but I was sort of kidding. I guess that would be OK as a second Chariot project and wouldn't be too painful, but my first would have to be the vehicle we all know and love.

Cutting clear styrene is difficult, yes. I used 3 clear CD cases to make the windows in my 4 foot J-2. I cut them very slowly on a band saw with a fine blade and was very lucky that they didn't crack or break. So I appreciate what the guy did on that Chariot.


----------



## mistered (Nov 5, 2010)

In regards to the chairs being removable, if you watch the episodes (I don't remember which ones), you can see that the chairs do move around or disappear as needed for filming angles and actors. I think I was watching "Blast off into Space" the first show of the second season and I noticed that the 4 passenger seats were missing altogether as Dr. Smith and Will were climbing out of the Chariot. This kind of thing is normal for filming flexibility with any prop.

mistered


----------



## colsmith1 (Apr 26, 2009)

*Destruction of set pieces and props*

I can't recall the fan who was the first to aquire the flight console and set it up in his basement and charged admission, but I do remember what he said in an interview. The freezing tubes had been in a prop warehouse for decades and ended up in a land fill just prior to him looking for them to buy. Sad to think of those ever so versatile freezing tubes laying in a land fill out in CA somewhere


----------



## Seaview (Feb 18, 2004)

DLHamblin said:


> Did you notice the tail end of a Seaview model in the right foreground of the first picture?
> 
> That would have been a great model shop to be in at that time!


 


(Referring to the first photo in post #9 of this thread). Considering that the Chariot would've been built in late 1964, is IS possible that the Seaview in the prop building shop was there in preparation for its make-over into the "Flying Sub" version.
How is the Chariot restoration project coming along?


----------

